# Canon 450D/Digital Rebel XSi vs. Canon 40D?



## miseriacordia (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm *19* and have been doing photography since 9th grade. I started out with point & shoot cameras before finally getting a *Canon Digital Rebel XT/350D* about 2 years ago.
I'm currently working for an entertainment company in Indonesia, and I use their Canon 1Ds Mark-II for photographing models & talents, so I mostly use my 350D just for *personal artwork.* Before I got this job, I did f*reelance photography jobs* for bands and was requested to work for a photography studio in Australia (couldn't take the job because I was returning to Indonesia), hence the reason I consider myself *"semi-pro"*.

I will be heading off to art school in the US soon and really want to upgrade from my 350D because I think I've matured & improved my skills in art within the past year (thank you, gap year!). I am seeking *improved image quality *so I can have better quality prints to sell, as well as *versatility* for capturing various photography subjects. My passion is  portrait photography, but I love to experiment and do different things if I'm in the mood, and I like to take pictures of many, many things when I'm somewhere interesting, so I will also be doing landscape, macro and animal photography at times. One of my problems with the 350D is noise - I like dark, macabre-esque photography, so I'm often shooting in a dark place, so I need a camera with *less noise*. (Btw if any of you can recommend a *good, affordable, image-stabilising lens*, please do!)

While I love the Canon 1D, it is heavy and too large for me to use comfortably on a regular basis, not to mention it is too expensive so I can't afford it on my small salary, and I am not comfortable asking my parents to buy me such a pricey camera. Also, I don't feel ready to have such a professional camera for myself, not until I'm successful enough and out of college!

*I can't decide on the Canon Digital Rebel XSi/450D or 40D* - the prices are not too far apart, and the 40D is still below $2,000 so I can still feel ok asking my parents to help me buy it. I've looked at the *5D* as well, but am worried it may be outdated and over my budget. Any thoughts on this? I am not sure. _Please help!_ Which camera should I get? I don't want to regret what I buy! (The 400D came out soon after I JUST got the 350D, so I was pretty bummed about that...)

Thanks to anyone who replies, any other camera-related advice will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Jul 18, 2008)

40D > Rebels

Even if the 5D is older, is is still a superior camera to a rebel or 40D, and there is a replacement coming out in the future


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 18, 2008)

I'd suggest the 40D.  I've heard that the image quality of the XSi is on par or even better than the 40D, but the 40D is a better body, which might be important with all the use you are going to put it through.

As for a good (and cheap) IS lens.  I've been hearing great things about the new 55-250mm IS lens.  There is also a new 18-55mm IS lens.  These are not pro or top quality lenses, but they are cheap.

I have the 17-85mm IS lens and it's pretty good as well, but not so cheap.

I would also recommend looking at fast prime lenses, rather than IS lenses.  The 50mm F1.8 and the 85mm F1.8 would be a good combo.


----------



## miseriacordia (Jul 20, 2008)

I see. Well the thing is I care more about image quality, besides I treat my camera like my baby, which is why I don't think the body is that big a deal. My 350D is still fine despite everywhere I've gone with it.
Thanks for the lens suggestions, I'll look into those. =)


----------



## PackingMyBags (Jul 20, 2008)

40d is a great camera. Get it on amazon with a 28-135 IS lens for only $1129. I did and do not regret it. Hands down the best deal around!


----------

